# New from SW Michigan



## Stoller Apiaries (Jun 24, 2011)

Good luck to you! I am a southern neighbor in Ohio, just 30 miles east of Ft. Wayne, IN, in a little town called Latty, OH. Sounds like you are getting some good input from some good sources.

Kirk Stoller


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome. if you wait too long to order your bees, you may find it hard to get them.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Recommend you start with two hives if you can. Gives you resources in case one hive has problems.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Get your bees.


----------



## cata_rebel (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome 
I'm 40 -50 miles west at Hartford exit 46 
Like everybody else recommend start whit 2 
Best


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas!


----------



## FreeBeez (Jan 23, 2016)

I know right where you are. I used to work at Coloma


----------



## kingd (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome!!!
I'm about 45 minutes North of you.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

